# Ed is now using the 3m system!!!



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone see this weeks wheeler dealers? Ed has just been explaining how to professionally "MOP" a car. But instead of his usual farecla and mop head he was using the matching pads and polishes. Fair play, not perfect but better than his past work :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I spotted the 3m range, good ol' Ed still loves his satin black aswell!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alfa GTV said:


> Yeah I spotted the 3m range, good ol' Ed still loves his satin black aswell!


:lol: I said those exact words to the gf lol. Quality


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL. I commented about this on FB on tuesday. The finish on the engine cover was shocking and you could see were the pads had been stopped on the paint.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Watched this earlier and was just amazed at his technique. Slap the polish on, loads of water and move the rotary back and forwards really fast. Would've loved to have seen the finish in the sun :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Love wheeler dealers lol but somtimes there are some shocking moments and small things they should mention or change on a car that they seem to leave out. 

Was nice to see him using the 3M range but his technique is still pretty bad lol, but hey its a quick turn round, makes them a profit and thats what they want.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I Missed this one, does anyone know when the repeat is on next ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Phil H said:


> Love wheeler dealers lol but somtimes there are some shocking moments and small things they should mention or change on a car that they seem to leave out.
> 
> Was nice to see him using the 3M range but his technique is still pretty bad lol, but hey its a quick turn round, makes them a profit and thats what they want.


Tis true. Can't help thinking he should have thrown a reach around in for that poor farmer though before he mugged him lol


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Or is it on youtube?


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Remember the C4 Corvette they did a few series back. Never seen so much black spray paint and black astroturf in my life. I've been catching the current series on youtube - last one I saw was the Renault Alpina.


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

just watched it now - couldnt believe how the compound was just running away from the pad with all that water he sprayed on. 
It looked like it bad paint anyway - (mouldy) orange peel look

"owdaachyourand"


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

you can see in some of the final shots the paint on the front is really patchy. Also there is a shot and the paint is as peely as a lepers face!


----------



## mnmc (May 26, 2011)

I also noticed the 3M stuff and said to my missus who replied with 'oh right, lovely' while giving me an odd look. :tumbleweed:

It's 'make it look good and sell it' route with wheeler dealer, I think if Mike had his way thou he'd still be blacking and shining up the trim and tyres with shoe polish and baby oil. (The good ole' days)

Ed's own company is in vinyl wrapping, so he's probably used to hiding dodgy paint work. :lol: (Wonder where he went wrong with the VW camper wrap:doublesho)


----------

